# Bent Arrows



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

If there aluminium, can't you just straighten them ?

Woody


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Go over to SStarnes and get some more 

Run the through a straightner.....but check on E-Bay and the classifieds you can usually find some new shafts REAL cheap. I got a doz XX78 2512's last year that were uncut for $25 and 6 X7 Cobalts uncut for $25 also.:wink:


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

I use a straightner that I made using a dial caliper. If one shoots aluminum its a good investment. Back when I was using swagged Autumn Orange XX75, I alway checked for straightness before the arrows were fletched. I believe the process of swagging caused some bending as the arrows that needed straightening were crooked at the swagged end.

RT


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Well guys you know that I thank you all for the advice. Even with the bent arrows they seem to be flying pretty darn good. 4 of them have alittle wobble and I shot my first 300 on a 5 spot and last night I shot a PB on a vegas target.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Way to go Wade :clap:

Keep it up....:darkbeer:


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Maybe Not*

Maybe there not bent. Coach, who also builds my strings seems to think that the points are a little off. Which could be the case.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Me thinks you are a little off*

I am afraid the coach has hit on too something with the points being off a little bit. Mabe if you tried some new points. Butt if you are shooting 300s on blue and 299s on vegas i wood just keep on shooting and not worry so much about them. Just my thoughts but i could be wrong ya know.:wink: AC


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

archerycharlie said:


> I am afraid the coach has hit on too something with the points being off a little bit. Mabe if you tried some new points. Butt if you are shooting 300s on blue and 299s on vegas i wood just keep on shooting and not worry so much about them. Just my thoughts but i could be wrong ya know.:wink: AC


Well you know AC, I think I'm just going to shoot and not worry about it.
See ya tonite and I got the wood. Half my truck bed. Hope to see you there.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*GoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooD*

Mite be a little bit damp this weekend for anything outdoors.:wink: AC


----------

